# Question About: Treatment Options for Thyroid Cancer



## anne.v (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been diagnosed with thyroid cancer and mets throughout my lungs. I will undergo I131 treatment. What is the percentage likelihood the I 131 will help?

If I 131 does not help, what other options do I have for metastatic thyroid cancer that has spread throughout my lungs?

I had asked the same question in caring.com but did not receive any response yet. I am getting a little worried.

Please advice me.

Regards,
Anne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anne.v said:


> I have been diagnosed with thyroid cancer and mets throughout my lungs. I will undergo I131 treatment. What is the percentage likelihood the I 131 will help?
> 
> If I 131 does not help, what other options do I have for metastatic thyroid cancer that has spread throughout my lungs?
> 
> ...


Oh, wow!! Firstly, welcome to our little group here.

Wonder if I could get a little background. Did you have your thyroid ablated? Have you undergone chemo? Is this in fact thyroid tissue that has invaded your lungs? There is such a thing as ectopic thyroid tissue and one would think that that thyroid tissue would uptake the I131.

I did find this and it mentions metastases; I believe the outcome is good.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancerframe.htm

Has a date been set for the I131? I will encourage you to cross one bridge at a time here. Let's see how this goes. It sounds very hopeful and I pray that for you.

And, I trust that you have already discussed your options w/ your oncologist and/or other professionals involved in your case?

{{{{Anne}}}}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anne.v said:


> I have been diagnosed with thyroid cancer and mets throughout my lungs. I will undergo I131 treatment. What is the percentage likelihood the I 131 will help?
> 
> If I 131 does not help, what other options do I have for metastatic thyroid cancer that has spread throughout my lungs?
> 
> ...


Anne...........I have been wondering how you are doing. Sitting here thinking of you.


----------

